# She is my friend.



## Encolpius

Helló, tudom, nagyon egyszerűnek tűnő probléma, de mondjuk a többi nyelvvel ellentétben (szinte minden európai nyelvvel), szerintetek van a barát szónak női alakja? 
Az értlemező szótár szerint: 
barát = Az a személy, *kül. férfi (gyermek, ifjú)*, akit (kölcsönös) bizalom, ragaszkodás és szeretet köt hozzánk
barátnő = Nővel baráti viszonyban levő nő....
Vagyis ha férfi vagyok, és Hedviggel barátkozom, akkor ő a barátom vagy a barátnőm? Barátnőm biztosan nem, de mondhatjuk, hogy Hedvig a barátom???? Esetleg Hedvig a haverom, pajtásom, stb? 
Köszi


----------



## franknagy

A kérdés akadémikus, mert férfi és nő között nem létezik barátság.


----------



## Encolpius

nem kizárólag a barát szóra gondoltam, haver, pajtás..havernő vagy pajtásnő nincs, ha jól tudom...más nyelvekben vannak nőnemű alakok...


----------



## tomtombp

franknagy said:


> A kérdés akadémikus, mert férfi és nő között nem létezik barátság.








Encolpius said:


> nem kizárólag a barát szóra gondoltam, haver,  pajtás..havernő vagy pajtásnő nincs, ha jól tudom...más nyelvekben  vannak nőnemű alakok...



Az angolban sincs. Egyébként a magyarban nem annyira egyértelmű. Az angol "girlfriend" egyértelműen romantikus kapcsolatra utal. A magyarban szerintem ez jobban határeset, bár talán egyre kevésbé. Régebben szerintem a barátnőt mondták barátra is, ma már inkább az angolhoz hasonlóan csak partnerre. A félreértések elkerülése végett én maximum így fogalmaznék: Hedvig a barát barátnőm. , de szerintem manapság simán elmegy a "Hedvig a barátom." is.


----------



## francisgranada

Nem tudok újat mondani, csak megerősíteni az elébb elmondottakat úgy, ahogy én "érzem":

 1. Számomra a _barátnő _nem feltétlenül jelent szerelmi kapcsolatot (habár, különösebb kontextus nélkül, leggyakrabban ezt feltételezzük). Hogy elkerüljem a félreérést, talán így fogalmaznék: _Hedvig jó barátnőm_. 

2. Szerintem is "elmegy" a_ Hedvig a barátom_ (#4). Nem csak azért, mert manapság így használják, hanem talán nyelvészeti szempontból is. 

P.S. Ez más nyelvekben is "probléma", a már említett _girlfriend_-en kívül, szerintem például a cseh _přítelkyně _értelme sem egyértelmű ebből  szempontból.


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> ...például a cseh _přítelkyně _értelme sem egyértelmű ebből  szempontból.



Igen, a mai modern nyevlhasználatban a cseh přítel-přítelkyně (német Freund-Freundin) nem jöhet szóba, de nekünk nincs olyanunk. mint pl. a cseh kamarádka, kámoška.


----------

